# grub vs freebsd /boot/loader



## Alain De Vos (Jun 6, 2021)

Can the freebsd loader load a linux kernel or chainload ?
If this would we good news because then i can put freebsd-on-zfs, void-linux-on-zfs, alpine-linux-on-zfs on the same zpool.
Why would you this? Just because you can.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 6, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Can the freebsd loader load a linux kernel or chainload ?


No. loader(8) is designed to load FreeBSD, nothing else.


----------

